# Babies soon? Pic included.. May be graphic



## fiset94 (Aug 1, 2014)

My doe is due on the 11th of August.. and this morning I noticed some boogery goo coming out of her back side.. What do you think??

I have a doe that is 16 months and I have tried to breed her the last two months but she has not taken.
( not gone into heat at ALL) - It was the first time with me trying to breed her.  I have brought her to the vet for an Ultra Sound and they say that everything looks fine and that we should try her again in October.. Fast forward to today.. I walked out into the barn and she had some blood dripping from her vagina. I inspected it.. and it is def. coming from that area with no visible cuts/bruises or injury. She is eating and acting normal. 

I called the vet and they said that she is in "heat" and that is normal. Everything I read online said that this is not a normal "into heat " symptom. 

Has anyone experienced this with a doe before??

I have added pics of her as well...

I would appreciate any input about my two goats that you can give.. Thanks so much!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like your doe due the 11th is losing her mucus plug.

You can have a little blood in a heat cycle.  

If you've been trying to breed her for the last couple of months, the I'm assuming it's a Nigerian?

While they are technically year round breeders, the heat cycles can not be as intense as the daylight increases in late spring.  And, they can skip cycles as well.


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for responding... Last time She went Early...I'm wondering if I should put her in the barn now just in case??

That is good to know about the blood.. I just checked on her again and it is still the same little drip.drip. here and there...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 1, 2014)

They can lose mucus plug weeks before they kid.
Do you know how to check ligaments?


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 1, 2014)

re: pre doe: It's just a guess, but to me she looks bulged out  all around the perineal area. This suggests that a kid is in position for entering the birth canal if not already there.  The timeline is still quite variable- just like mothers of any species some go fast , some go early, and they never, ever, not ever, go, when you are watching and waiting.

As for the nigerian, I think she is in sympathy labor...


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 1, 2014)

lol sympathy labor...never heard that one before! Maybe she can speed up the process for fluff! I *thought* that I knew how to check for ligaments.. but when I get out there I feel like I have no idea what I am doing! Is there a chart or something that can help me?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 2, 2014)

At this point I can say two things, 1) Good luck with the waiting "game". 2) check your Nigerian's ligs and then check your prego's ligs, if the ligs are softening you'll be able to feel the difference. I had two DN who lost their plug 2-3 weeks before delivery.

I had one doe who drip a bit of blood during one of her heat cycles. she does not do this every heat cycle though.


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 3, 2014)

So.. my non preg. doe is STILL bleeding. Her tail is starting to be really gross as It passes over her lady bits when she wags it. Do you think that it's time to bring her to the vet.. I thought that they only stayed in heat 24-48 hours.. Shouldn't she have stopped bleeding by now? She is still eating and acting normally. I took her temp and it was 101.8... Maybe I should start pen G to be safe???.. I'm worried that she might have a UTI.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 3, 2014)

vet time I believe.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't really feel like you have a problem, especially since she doesn't have a temp.  But, I always recommend you contact a vet if you have concerns and you can bear the expense.


----------



## fiset94 (Aug 3, 2014)

So I set up a baby monitor in the barn tonight.. so I can not only make myself crazy all day long peering out the window watching for *signs* but I can wake up every 10 min with every little nose they make in the barn to view them on the screen. lol  I really wouldn't be such a nut about this birth... but we missed the last two and my 9 year old daughter REALLY wants to be there when she has the babies. She went through an incredibly tough year ( Was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer 2 days after her 9th birthday) She is doing great- and this would make her smile from ear to ear to see her goat have babies.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Aug 11, 2014)

So as for the ligaments...there are two pencil sized "rubber bands" running from the tailhead to pelvis. In order to feel them put your thumb on one side of the tailhead and first finger on the other like a C. In big Nubian does its about an inch on either side of the spine, but in little ones may be closer. When they have really "lost" their ligaments you can practically clamp your fingers together under/around their spine. Everything is softening up in preparation to kid. My does have all done this within 2 days of kidding, but it varies. Leaking mucous plug can be longer, like a week.
For the other doe...if she has no prego signs and she can't be close to kidding for sure...that is a weird heat or an infection. I have never seen more than a few smears of blood mixed with mucous during a heat. However, all girls have different cycles...it could be the way she works. I'd be concerned though...


----------



## doxiemoxie (Aug 13, 2014)

Regarding checking ligaments here's a link with some pictures:  http://tyny.com/ligaments.html


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 13, 2014)

any update?


----------

